# curled into a claw, any ideas?



## gary (Feb 13, 2010)

Have three plants that started to curl up like a claw into what looks like cones.  Have never seen this before, any ideas of what is happening?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 13, 2010)

*well gary they look bad.. sorry but there hurtin.. whats your ph at??
theres a few things that can be causing your plants to look like that gary..
PH is one..
The term the "claw" is known to be a magnisium deficency.. to fix or aid in that you can try adding one table spoon to every gallon of water..
or it could be high counts of Nitrogen causing nute lockout..
as well i would transplant them into 3 gallon pots atleast.. they look a lil root bound..
start off with checking your PH though.. then work through the list.. PH then transplant..i would give that a shot..
LH*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2010)

They are drowning.

You have them sitting in water.

eace:


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know what you've been putting on them for nutrients, but if you re-pot them into at least 3 gallon pots full of quality potting soil and just water them for a couple weeks with nothing but pH'd water, they will look way better than now. The pots you have them in are way too small and only partially full of dirt. The old damaged parts of the plants will not heal. After re-potting, watch for new growth that is healthy. Any leaves that are more than 50% damaged, remove. The plant spends more energy trying to fix itself than it's worth.


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 13, 2010)

First of all what type of soil are you growing in. They look to me as if they are drowning with some nute burn going on. Hope your not using a time release mixture. Get rid of the plates on the bottom so those roots can breathe.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 13, 2010)

Bottom watering will work within limits. Any water that has not been wicked into the dirt after one hour, remove it. The plants will wick what they need within that amount of time. If you leave the water in there, it makes the dirt inside that is at the level of the water, totally saturated and the roots can't pull enough oxygen from their environment to live. Remember that plants need oxygen as much as nutrients and light. If you want to water from the bottom, then just put in what the plants will wick within one hour. It's simple.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 13, 2010)

drowning like hippy said.
its ok to bottom water but look how wet the surface soil is.


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *
> The term the "claw" is known to be a magnisium deficency.. to fix or aid in that you can try adding one table spoon to every gallon of water..
> or it could be high counts of Nitrogen causing nute lockout..
> 
> LH*


hm.. I've never seen mg defficiency show up as a "claw", but quite the opposite, as "praying" or "canoeing" AND chlorosis.  ---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956  (items #3 and #7)
or---> http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


> *Magnesium* is a component     of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes.
> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
> *Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn     brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves*. The older leaves     will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin     or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain     somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15.
> Notice how in Figure 16 and 17 *the leaves curl upwards like     they're praying? They're praying for Mg!* The tips may also twist.
> ...


A claw is usually indication of over watering, nitrogen toxicity, or rootbound..."IME"


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 13, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> A claw is usually indication of over watering, nitrogen toxicity, or rootbound...


Or as in this case, maybe all three! Good call Hick, even though I'm not sure if he smacked them with nitro. The rootbound and the over watering are obvious.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 17, 2010)

Those plants need to be flushed out immediately due to over fertilization.
THEN LET EM DRY OUT!!!!!!!!!!

I've had man many many rootbound plants that were extremely healthy. Simply just being rootbound doesn't cause a plant to fall apart.

The main problem with your plants was pointed out by the long haired stinkin hippy from england! lol 

Let em dry out, and don't feed em again for a couple weeks.


----------

